# Random pics of my shrimp



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Some random pictures from 3 different tanks. 
1) Red Rilli Shrimp - 20 Gallon
2) Blue Jelly Shrimp - 10 Gallon
3) Tiger and Blue Velvet Shrimp - 10 Gallon

also have the following setup but no pictures yet
4) Red Cherry and amano shrimp - 10 Gallon
5) Crystal Black shrimp - 15 Gallon 
6) 15 Gallon tank still cycling!! 

Time to think about building a tank rack in my office.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Those are neat shots....gorgeous pfr and red rilis!!!


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

You have very nice shrimp  Would love to see pics of the tanks!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice shots and great shrimps. Thanks for sharing, Tony.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I love the blues... especially the berried blue jelly  Gorgeous pics!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Some more pics.. Need to be patient when taking pictures as only 1 / 10 shots are clear and usable. I hope Santa will bring me a Canon DSR with macro lens this Christmas. I want to take better closeup pics than my Sony DSC-H20.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Had to move out my blue velvets to a different tank, as the Tigers are stressing them out too much. I guess it bound to happen when the tigers outnumbered the BV by 2:1. 
I should have known that the tigers were more aggressive..doh!!


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

razoredge said:


> Some more pics.. Need to be patient when taking pictures as only 1 / 10 shots are clear and usable. I hope Santa will bring me a Canon DSR with macro lens this Christmas. I want to take better closeup pics than my Sony DSC-H20.


The red rilli, is that blue and red together?! How rare is that? Do they breed the same way?

Also, do you use a tripod? I tried with my wife's D90, but with Nikor 18-200. Can't seems to focus (even manually) on babies PFR.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Tigers will always win out over neos! They are just more aggressive shrimp all round. I had BVs with my Red Tigers and although the BVs were breeding more, I ended up with only 6 BVs left out of 15 that I started with back in spring last year. I had more of the Red Tigers 

Moved the BVs to another tank and the RTs to the Tiger tank and can see right now the males are all swimming around....someone must have molted


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shots Tony. I can actually see what looks like the eggs developing in the saddle area on your blue velvet shot (4). Eggcellent!!!! lol nice shrimpies !


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

LTPGuy said:


> The red rilli, is that blue and red together?! How rare is that? Do they breed the same way?
> 
> Also, do you use a tripod? I tried with my wife's D90, but with Nikor 18-200. Can't seems to focus (even manually) on babies PFR.


The red rilli are red with a clear body in the middle. There is no blue in these shrimps. I only wish there was  Check out the pics.

No tripod and no new camera for christmas.. Just kept on taking pictures until I'm satisfied. Santa found out I was a bad boy and no gifts this year


----------

